# My red M-edge cover



## Leslie

At some point, someone was trying to decide whether or not to buy a M-edge cover and wanted to see pictures. So I snapped a bunch on my phone and emailed them to him. Since I had the pictures, why not post them here? If anyone is trying to decide on a M-edge cover, here it is. This is when the cover was brand new and didn't have any scratches.


----------



## Leslie

Cover open (note pockets on the left):


----------



## Leslie

Front flap folded back:


----------



## Leslie

Back of the cover:


----------



## Leslie

Two shots of the interior without the Kindle:


----------



## Leslie

Side by side with the original cover:


----------



## Avalon

Great photos, Leslie, very helpful.

I *was* thinking about the M Edge, but am now anxiously awaiting the debut of the Oberon covers.  Hoping to see some of my favorite designs.


----------



## Sailor

The medge cover is really sharp looking...might have to pick Kinny up one but I don't know if he would like to be dressed in red...but I like red...might have to rename him to a her...hmmmm


----------



## Sailor

OMGoodness....I just noticed I have 2 stars by my name!!!


----------



## Angela

sailor said:


> OMGoodness....I just noticed I have 2 stars by my name!!!




lol... congratulations sailor on becoming a Jr Member!!


----------



## Cowgirl

My daughter is going to buy me one for Christmas and I need to tell her which one I want.  I just can't decide between the m-edge or the oberon, or maybe there is an even better one out there.  I keep researching and find I like one feature on one and then another feature on another one. Maybe I need 2.


----------



## Guest

Your pictures are great.  Good job.

How well does your Kindle fit in the  M-edge cover?  Do you like the feel and the fit better than the original cover?  It looks great.  

For those of you that don't like Red, they do have several other colors.  I'll see if I can get the original cover to work for me.  If it doesn't, I'll keep an eye on third party replacements.  I may like using my Kindle nekkid(it not me...well maybe me to but I live alone  )  I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sailor said:


> OMGoodness....I just noticed I have 2 stars by my name!!!




And now you have three! Go, Sailor, Go! 

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl

Vampyre...I have no problem with the original cover.  Works perfectly fine in my opinion but now I need Olga to look good!  It may be a girl thing!


----------



## Guest

I keep hearing people talking about how their Kindles have a tendancy to fall out of the original covers unless corrected with some velcro. I'd hate to have mine pop out somewhere. Even if I use mine with out a cover, I'll still use it for storage while on the go. The screen looks pretty exposed to me. It must be protected.


----------



## Suzanne

That looks similar to the one I bought today. The one I bought is on sale for $29.99. I don't think it's leather, but I like the idea of wiping it down with a wet cloth, etc. This is the one I bought today:


----------



## Leslie

Vampyre said:


> Your pictures are great. Good job.
> 
> How well does your Kindle fit in the M-edge cover? Do you like the feel and the fit better than the original cover? It looks great.
> 
> For those of you that don't like Red, they do have several other colors. I'll see if I can get the original cover to work for me. If it doesn't, I'll keep an eye on third party replacements. I may like using my Kindle nekkid(it not me...well maybe me to but I live alone  ) I'll just have to wait and see.


It fits perfectly. I really like the M-edge cover. I have a saddle one, too, which is what I have been using for the past few months. I rarely take Sir William out of his koat.


----------



## Cowgirl

Funny....Mine has never fallen out...You have to make sure you click it in place.


----------



## Guest

Cowgirl, that is my goal. I want my Kindle to not be thrown out of the saddle so to speak.


----------



## Guest

The only time mine has fallen out of the OEM cover was when reading in bed and holding it above my head. There is nothing to secure the right side of the Kindle. Mostly happy with it. But, those Oberon covers look good.


----------



## Angela

Vampyre said:


> I keep hearing people talking about how their Kindles have a tendancy to fall out of the original covers unless corrected with some velcro. I'd hate to have mine pop out somewhere. Even if I use mine with out a cover, I'll still use it for storage while on the go. The screen looks pretty exposed to me. It must be protected.


The first week I used my Kindle with no cover and liked it fine... I am now using the original cover and have no problem with it. I have used it on the sofa, in the truck, in the hammock and in the bed and it hasn't slipped or fallen out on my head.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Angela said:


> I have used it on the sofa, in the truck, in the hammock and in the bed
> and it hasn't slipped or fallen out on my head.


Would you, could you on a train?
Or on a boat, or on a plane?


Ann


----------



## Angela

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Would you, could you on a train?
> Or on a boat, or on a plane?
> 
> 
> Ann


LOL
I would love to use it on a train.
I can't wait to use on a boat and plane!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> The first week I used my Kindle with no cover and liked it fine... I am now using the original cover and have no problem with it. I have used it on the sofa, in the truck, in the hammock and in the bed and it hasn't slipped or fallen out on my head.


Dr. Seuss is the first thing that came to my mind, too! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

LOL... I just now noticed that it rhymed!! I didn't even notice when Ann posted her reply. Man, am I getting slow!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Angela said:


> LOL... I just now noticed that it rhymed!! I didn't even notice when Ann posted her reply. Man, am I getting slow!!


I admit to having put in a line break in your original post to make it REALLY OBVIOUS!


Ann


----------



## Angela

I love Dr. Seuss!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I can recite most of 'Horton Hears a Who'. It's been one of my all-time favorites since I was a teenager. 

"On the 15th of May, in the Jungle of Nool..."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Did I ever tell you of Mrs McCave
who had twenty three sons and she
named them all Dave.
And often she wishes that when they were born
she had named one of them Bodkin Van Horn
and one of them Hoos Foss and one of them Slim
and one of them Hotshot and one Sunny Jim.. . . . . .

(it goes on for 23 names. . . . .)

This was one of the stories in the Sneeches. Didn't have to _read _it to my son when he was little, I could just recite it. . . . it's been a while now, though, and I probably couldn't get all the way through it. . . .

Ann


----------



## chynared21

Angela said:


> I love Dr. Seuss!!


*Wacky Wednesday is one of our favorites *


----------

